# Sq feet per pig in shelter?



## MegW (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm picking up 5 feeder pigs in a few weeks and want to construct a 3 sided shelter. I'd like it to be big enough for all 5 to fit in full grown. How many sq ft of flooring is recommended per pig? Thanks!


----------



## thericeguy (Jan 3, 2016)

Well, pigs raised in confinement pretty much live in a 2x4 box. Use that as some guide, being as generous as you can.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

For a sleeping space they don't need much. Pigs like to sleep together. They should be able to spread out 1 pig layer deep and not end up stacked. Cold can cause stacking. 1.5 pigs deep is the max you want to see. More than that can cause problems with pigs that turn inside out (hernias, prolapses, crushing).

Out on the pastures I like to have 23 sq-ft per pig hundred weight per day.

-Walter


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

MegW said:


> I'm picking up 5 feeder pigs in a few weeks and want to construct a 3 sided shelter. I'd like it to be big enough for all 5 to fit in full grown. How many sq ft of flooring is recommended per pig? Thanks!


http://extension.psu.edu/business/start-farming/livestock/pigs/raising-small-groups-of-pigs

Is the pen the only space you plan to have for them?


----------



## cooper101 (Sep 13, 2010)

I built some huts that are 8x10. At butcher size, they fit about 8-9 pigs with no piling on and they seem pretty comfortable.


----------



## MegW (Apr 1, 2015)

gerold said:


> http://extension.psu.edu/business/start-farming/livestock/pigs/raising-small-groups-of-pigs
> 
> Is the pen the only space you plan to have for them?



No this is not the only space we have for them. They'll have a fenced in yard. (30x30 while they're young and we get them trained to electric fencing, then they'll get more room) We had two hogs last summer and provided them with a calf hut for shade. Just trying to get a sense of how much space we'd need to give them to keep them out of the sun and inclement weather should they choose to seek shelter.


----------



## MegW (Apr 1, 2015)

cooper101 said:


> I built some huts that are 8x10. At butcher size, they fit about 8-9 pigs with no piling on and they seem pretty comfortable.


Thanks Cooper! I was thinking about doing an 8'x8'... sounds like that would give me plenty of space.


----------



## Tall Grille (May 4, 2011)

I raise 10-14 feeders every summer. I have a 4X8 three wall dirt floor area, a 6X6 wood floor house and another 6X8 house that holds the feed troth. The pigs all sleep out under the brush.


----------

